# Floriani Commercial Offers New RNK Appli-Stitch™ Spring Design Collection



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Appli-Stitch™ is a brand new way to create professional-looking appliqué faster and easier with no cutting! Using new Appli-Stitch fabric combined with one of 10 design collections, you can create fool-proof appliqué for apparel and home decorative items. 

The Appli-Stitch Spring Appliqué Design Collection comes with 12 ready-to-use designs and step-by-step instructions. Appli-Stitch fabric, which comes in rose velvet, glitter, and leather, is sold separately. Designs include flowers, lady bug, watering can, birdhouse, and more. 

To create an appliqué, the Appli-Stitch fabric is positioned over the target stitch. The design border is sewn and the excess fabric is torn away. To see the selection of designs and fabric as well as a video of Appli-Stitch in action, go to APPLI-STITCH™ Fabric & Designs <? ** print $pagetitle; ** print $url_category; ?>. 

For more information about the company and its full line of commercial products that includes Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, and more, go to Floriani Commercial or call 865-549-5115.


----------

